# Lowrance Elite 4X DSI How does it stack up?



## Artie

I got time today to take the Quest out and test the new sounder. Firstly I have to say that for $299 you get a pretty decent sounder, it works great in some ways but lets down just a little in fish ID.

Please excuse some of the pics, today was very bright and the glare and reflection made photography tough, most shots where taken with my hat over the sounder to shade it.

Does it live up to the hype? Well, not quite, but its bloody close though.

Intial set up, I spent an hour or so running through the various settings to get the best result. It seemed to me that the colour pallette is a bit gimmicky as only a couple of the options are really useable... the green and blue may as well not be there.... the red orange and purple are almost identical, so why bother, the sepia, and the grey scales are useful but the red (or orange or purple) gave the best definition today, in these conditions. Sensitivity is now called contrast and I fiddled with that for ages until I was happy.

It has a dual frequeancy signal and the 800Khz range gives a clearer image, apparently the 455 function is used in deeper water, you can operated both at one time with a split screen, but this screen is small enough as it is.

So whats good?

The DSI itself, structure ID is very very detailed, but only under ideal conditions, any sort of chop happening and things arent quite so clear. It seems that if you bounce quickly (boat wakes) the structure blurs or loses some of its recognisable shape. I cant be certain but I think a slow lift such as ocean swell will be ok, Ill test that next week, flood water allowing.

The test water was a small lake near Griffith, Lake Wyangan is used for skiers, wakeboats, sailing, jet skis etc and of course fishing. This means that I had a lot of boats zipping past (wake boats were actually the worst) and they made life a tad difficult.

Ok this is what we were scanning.. trees










and weed belts...










Firstly I found the depth readings to be very responsive, by that I mean it changed reading with small changes in depth and boat wake action was enough to affect this... this is a screen shot after a wake boat went past and the resulting wake can be seen as the bottom becoming undulating (as the yak moved up and down).










As a fish finder the 4X is ok.... fish are displayed as dots or rough shapes as can be seen here near the bottom.










The problem is that when you combine these dots with structure, they blend in and cant be distinguished easily.... and that, in my opinion, is its major let down... this shot shows fish amongst the branches of a tree, sort of...










It clearly picks up the thermocline easily and this will be very useful in dams when targeting Trout and other species which are water temp sensitive. This is displayed as narrow belt of 'fuzz' in most of the pics at about 1.5 to 2 meters, this can be removed by adjusting the sensitivity, but to do so removes a lot of other detail, so I just lived with it.

Lets put it to practical use...is this tree 'fishy'? I say yes, but Yellas and cod like structure to hide in, for protection and to allow them to ambush passing food. Clear, open water doesnt hold many fish. So does this tree have structure under water?










I can see that at some point a branch has broken off, so even without a sounder you can make some educated assumptions










So I made a pass, and no surprises the branch is on the bottom and looks to be the goods for any predatory fish. See the vertical short lines near the top of the screen? Those are water disturbances made by my paddle strokes.... weird....










But is it a fish holding spot? I just happened to have a few shrimp so I dropped one down ....










And he wasnt alone...










I think this will be a better deeper water sounder than it showed itself to be today, in 2.5 metres.

In short, as a sounder its great, as a fish finder its fairly average, but I prefer the structure to be detailed so Im pretty happy with it.

Next week I hope to be chasing snapper and if this can show me reefs and broken bottom in detail then Ill give it the big thumbs up, I have no doubts it will. In my opinion this thing struggled a little in shallow water, but I expect better things in the deep salty stuff.... Ill update this next week, all being well.


----------



## Artie

I forgot to incude a shot of the weed beds... they look like ....weed beds.... :shock:



















And the thermocline fuzz line


----------



## koich

Those cod are way pale.
Nice review


----------



## Artie

Good morning all, just woke up and realised I had forgotten 2 points but first, yes the fish are pale, not so much as the pics appear to show, its really discoloured water and normally is (about 300mm visability) so the cod and yellas are very pale compared to their clearwater mates.

StevenM, if only we could combine the Garmins fish display with this things structure detail it would be the perfect machine...

I forgot to discuss the scroll back and teh screen freeze. Scroll back allows you to travel back over the last 3 to 400mm of screen display, so you shoot past a tree, see something but want to have a closer look, noneed to paddle all teh way round again, just hit croll back and have a look. Wanna keep that shot for a bit to analyse? Hit sonar stop and it will stay on teh screen til you resume normal scanning.

So you can take that shot back to the tree and fish while referring to it, you dont get a detailed image while stationary, you need to move over the object so a heap of soundings can be placed togather to make the 'image'.

Im not endorsing this sounder, I bought it because I liked what they said it could do, and mostly it does.... cheers.


----------



## spork

I bought one the other day from evilbay.
Coming from the US. $188 + $27 postage.
Cheeeep!


----------



## Artie

Shit, I forgot to mention, the US variety ONLY works in feet, doesnt have a metric option... I looked there first as well....


----------



## scater

Dunno for sure about the 4x but my 5x certainly has a metric option. It's called units in the settings menu.


----------



## spork

My old Lowrance had both, I doubt they would have removed the option. No biggie if they have though, pretty easy to do "rough enough" conversion, ie: 1m = 3.3'

Quick question - what is the power draw of these things? I'm in the market for a battery now, but want small and lightweight. 6 hours running time should do.


----------



## Artie

I checked with lowrance on hat one, good luck, power draw is 200 maH according to the manual.


----------



## spork

Thanks Artie.
Not being very edumacated electronically, does that mean I'd need a 1200mAh battery to run it for 6 hours?


----------



## Artie

Gday mate, that means it will draw 0.2 of an amp per hour, so a 12 volt 7 amp hour battery will (theoretically) drive it for 35 hours (7 divided 0.2). Aint electrons wonderful stuff?


----------



## spork

They sure is!
Now I realise that a battery rated to (say) 2 amps (2000 mA) will NOT run a unit drawing 200mA for 10 hours, due to various losses along the way. Looking @ these: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1x-12V-4800m ... 1c21f7169b should IN THEORY run it for 18 hours. I'd be more than happy if I got 12 hours out of a charge. For the price, I could get 2 of them for extended trips away, or have one recharging while using the other. 
I'd have to house these in a watertight container, and of course take the usual precautions when recharging (ie: on a bare concrete floor or similar). What are your thoughts on these or similar batteries for a fish finder?


----------



## Artie

I have a heap of 3 cell LiPo batts for rc heli use, I DID think about using them and did set one up in the yak and it worked great BUT I had a look at the vids of some going off and I frightened myself, even though I have a dozen batterys in various configs, Ive never had one go off, Id hate for it happen a k or so offshore, even in the fire bag!










I decided to go the 12v 7AH SLA route, pretty cheap, charge using a std trickle charger and SAFE, plenty of capacity, I mounted mine in the foam kiddys back bubble in he rear hatch.


----------



## spork

Have heard of those things "going off", but I thought that was just when being recharged.
Hmm. No. Don't want bonfire @ sea... or up the creek, on the lake - under my bum!
Maybe the bigger, heavier old school SLA is the best bet after all. Chers for all your help, and patience, here Artie.


----------



## Artie

Mate I feel the same way, the LSA battery isnt expensive and my old trickle charger can charge it so no need for massive expense to set up. Even thought the LiPo or Li Ion units ARE efficient and light weight.... that thought would be in my mind the whole time it was under the hatch....

And mate its not a patience thing. Everything I know (or think I know) about kayaking has come from someone on this site... its how this thing works...

Good luck and cheers.


----------



## doddsj

G'day,

Nice review and keen to hear your thoughts after using it in the saltwater environment.
How have you mounted the Transducer?

Cheers.
Steve.


----------



## Artie

Gday Steve, floodwaters allowing I am leaving for the coast tomorrow morning,so we'll know how it stacks up by weeks end. Original trans mount and subsequent mounting ...here....


----------



## punchanello

Artie, I also have the same model but can't get the water temperature to work. Do you have an additional sensor I don't?

cheers


----------



## Artie

Gday Punch, no additional sensors but you do have to turn it on though, go to:

Menu, then scroll down to,

'Overlay data', make sure the 'show' box is marked, then select 'configure'

Select 'water temp' and then the size of the display and where on the screen you want it, then select 'done configuring' and youre good.

Not forgeting this is showing surface water temp only.

Cheers


----------



## punchanello

Thanks mate, will give it a go.


----------



## Artie

Incidentally, this is now a shoot thru wet mount and Ill compare the the prev performance later.


----------



## Artie

punchanello said:


> Thanks mate, will give it a go.


Let us know how you get on.


----------



## dicko69

hey guys just bought a lowrance 4x dsi from the states for $220 aussie dollars.. the seller tells me it can be used as metric or imperial .....was just wondering if u got around to trying it as a shoot through hull setup ..if it doesnt work where do u fellaz rekon i put my transducer on my rudder?? its going onto a hobie quest13


----------



## punchanello

dicko69 said:


> hey guys just bought a lowrance 4x dsi from the states for $220 aussie dollars.. the seller tells me it can be used as metric or imperial .....was just wondering if u got around to trying it as a shoot through hull setup ..if it doesnt work where do u fellaz rekon i put my transducer on my rudder?? its going onto a hobie quest13


I used the scupper hole mount from Lowrance. It's a very easy and neat install, but I'm yet to see how it handles wear and tear. Ask me in a couple of months.


----------



## Artie

Ive trying buth wet external and shoot thru details here

Ill give feedback on the shoot thru by the weekend.


----------



## Artie

back in the salt, on the water by 5pm, ignored the blustery wind and kept my eyes on the sounder....

Firstly the shoot thru wet mount is every bit as good as the external wet mount. I will remove the external bracketry on the weekend...damn.... a work of art it was too....

But the big question remains, is this sounder worth the bucks, remember that in shallow water I thought it was good as a sounder but fell short as a fish finder..

I am sold! This thing is just fXXkin fantastic, I launched off Barlings beach and sounded through the flathead killing fields... uhm, sand flats.... as you would expect nothing much, Barlings has extensive flat sandy areas which are simply crawling with small flatty, couldnt see then on screen but past experience tells me thay are there, so strike bottom laying fish off this sounders ability .










Moved over to where I knew there was structure (Snapper grounds)..










and it started... I had 2 rods out with circle hooks and squid strips on, often had both rods working at the same time (eventually I had to pull one in), the list of fish is something like this

Pinky
Slimey Mackeral (lots)
Kelpies
Rock Cod
Maori Wrasse
Crimson Banded Wrasse
Bream
and this.... Arrapis Trutta










Didnt THAT go hard, took me around 15 mins to subdue the damn thing... thats a story on its own.

But back to the unit, as I pretty much expected, as a sounder, this thing is bloody great, but how did it stack up as a fish finder? Well, again, no fish shapes, just dots but it did pretty good as the next couple of pics show..










School of baitfish










Some larger fish probably Aussie Salmon working the baitfish










So it does show fish and pretty well at a that, but go back and look at the DETAIL of the bottom structure...you can see individual rocks..... this thing is a great all round unit, falls short on fish detail in shallow water but picks up anything off the bottom and pretty well. So I think its great value for money.

I ended up fishing til last light and Ill finish with some artistic finess.......


----------



## dicko69

awesome rite up looks like a ripper of a unit... im not new to fishing but new to fishing out of a kayak .....please explain "wet shoot thru" do u think that shooting thru the hull will restrict the depth it can pick up in this detail???


----------



## Artie

Gday mate, if you have a look at the end of this thread here you can see the mounting, I couldnt tell the difference so IF it does degrade it, I couldnt tell.


----------



## spork

Mine arrived yesterday - just before i had to go to work. Had a quick play with it last night, and can confirm that it (from the US) does have a metric setting.
Looks and feels like a great little sounder. My only gripe is the size of the mount. Supposedly these were designed for use in 'yaks and small boats, it's a pity a little more thought wasn't put into having a mount that would fit most kayak gunwales.
I guess just using 2 of the mounting holes to put it on a diagonal could work, but not an elegant solution. A nice ram mount would be probably the best solution - but really starts to bump up the cost of a budget sounder.
Hmm. Time to do more research on mounting methods for these things...

This looks good, and won't break the bank. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/RAM-Marine-S ... 5d32d097da
Probably be up for another $25 for a slimline ball mount to fit near the "rudder up" toggle.
Just had a fiddle with the unit and the 'yak - thinking the lid of the centre hatch could be the best spot now. No additional hardware (apart from maybe a grommet) required.


----------



## Artie

Mate great score, thats really annoying though, when I was about to buy I was warned about the non metric version, so I emailed lowrance and they confirmed that US variants were Imp only, I guess you have a US seller selling overseas models. Mate, well done!

Lets see it set up and operating. 8)


----------



## Guest

spork said:


> Mine arrived yesterday - just before i had to go to work. Had a quick play with it last night, and can confirm that it (from the US) does have a metric setting.
> Looks and feels like a great little sounder. My only gripe is the size of the mount. Supposedly these were designed for use in 'yaks and small boats, it's a pity a little more thought wasn't put into having a mount that would fit most kayak gunwales.
> I guess just using 2 of the mounting holes to put it on a diagonal could work, but not an elegant solution. A nice ram mount would be probably the best solution - but really starts to bump up the cost of a budget sounder.
> Hmm. Time to do more research on mounting methods for these things...


How much did you pay spork to your door and whats the name of the seller on flea bay?


----------



## spork

The seller was rrdav7 and to my door it was $219.46. Gotta love a strong Aussie$. 
I ordered it on the 12th of this month, so only took 9 days for delivery.

link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/260973945975 ... 1439.l2649


----------



## Bretto

spork said:


> The seller was rrdav7 and to my door it was $219.46. Gotta love a strong Aussie$.
> I ordered it on the 12th of this month, so only took 9 days for delivery.
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/260973945975 ... 1439.l2649


At that price I'm seriously considering getting one for the quest


----------



## spork

Yeah, I don't reckon you'd go far wrong @ that price. Even @ full (Aussie) retail of $299 they are a good unit.
Last sounder I bought was also a Lowrance. About 10-12 years ago. Slightly bigger screen and came with speed and temp. Greyscale. Cost me $600 - $700 IIRC.


----------



## Krisyak

Great review artie. I've been trying to decide on a fishfinder for a while now. I reckon i'll look at getting one of these. Cheers.


----------



## spork

Ended up "dry mounting" the transducer with a big blob of silaflex.
Have a nice RAM mount coming (from the US) to suit the sounder, but couldn't wait any longer to see if my dry mount had worked. Zip tied sounder to my light pole that fits in the mast mount, just for testing purposes. Thought I might as well take a rod if I was going.

WOW!

With a couple of minor adjustments (units = metric, surface clarity = medium) I had a better view of the bottom than I imagined! I have seen the pics from the manufacturer's website, and the demo mode of the unit itself - and this was every bit as detailed as the promo shots. Not only does it show a rocky bottom, a weedy bottom or a smooth bottom - it shows the individual rocks / boulders, the limbs and stumps of trees, everything! One thing I didn't take today was my camera, will get some screen shots of this thing in action soon.

To top it off, had great weather and didn't see a single other boat out on the water.
Oh, I caught a nice brown trout (and about a dozen redfin) too.


----------



## Artie

WOW indeed! Theres a lot to like isnt there mate? Lets see pics.... good job bloke.


----------



## Artie

Occulator said:


> Hopefully I'll be giving my Mark 4 (not quite up to Elite DSI standards but an awesome little unit anyway) a good workout on Thursday. If I get the chance I'll try and get some screen shots.


Yes please Paul, Ive just bought another yak for SWMBO and Im thinking Ill use it as well so it MUST have another unit installed... and I like it so much that I might retire the Garmin from my Stink, good lord! Could I possibly need TWO more DSI's? Therefore Id love to see how the Mark 4 goes.


----------



## Zonbie

Question for Spork..........

What is the manufacturers product number of the unit you bought (with the metric option). Is it Manufacturer Product Number : 000-10487-001 ?

Your answer will help me in my quest to get a metric one !


----------



## spork

Hi Zonbie.
Where is the # located?
I chucked out the box already, and can't see a number similar to the one you quote on the headset. Got the documentation somewhere though.

This is my 2nd Lowrance sounder, bought the first one probably 9-10 years ago. Both had settings for: US standard (feet and farenheight) [sp] / US nautical - (fathoms and farenheight) or metric (meters and celsius).
Has anyone seen a Lowrance sounder manufactured in the last decade that does not have a metric option? Most consumer electronics use the same firmware wherever they are to be sold, although "factory defaults" and mains plugs may vary from country to country.


----------



## beatsworkin

To ask a nieve question, is the base map global or country specific with these units. Can get them noticably cheaper OS.


----------



## mudpat

beatsworkin said:


> To ask a nieve question, is the base map global or country specific with these units. Can get them noticably cheaper OS.


The base map is crap, navionics have a nice, yak friendly upgrade,"silver" card that looks the goods. About $125


----------



## beatsworkin

mudpat said:


> beatsworkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> To ask a nieve question, is the base map global or country specific with these units. Can get them noticably cheaper OS.
> 
> 
> 
> The base map is crap, navionics have a nice, yak friendly upgrade,"silver" card that looks the goods. About $125
Click to expand...

Won't be able to afford the upgrade map straight away, but have read reviews that say the same. So..... will the base map show Aus if bought overseas?


----------



## GlenelgKiller

Hi guys

I'm new to yak fishing, and boat fishing in general, and am ready to branch out from my 2 regular spots so am seriously considering adding a sounder to the tarpon. Have been doing research on here and it's great to get first hand reviews, especially yours Artie, thanks. So I'm sold on the Lowrance 4 series! A couple of questions I still had though if I could?

Trying to select between the Elite 4 DSI and the Mark 4. Around the same price with the main question for me being do I need the gps. I'm not the best navigator (i frequently lose my car in multi level car parks!) and I think it would save me a lot of time if I could record marks. The question is if what I'm giving up coming down from the Elite 4 DSI worth the gps function? Or am I better off going with the best fishfinder and looking for another way to record marks?

Secondly what should I expect to see as on cost $$'s? A battery of sorts, mountings and maps (required?)? I'm really looking to get everything done and dusted for well under 400 clams.

Cheers


----------



## mnemonix

Tested out my new elite 4x dsi at Lake St Claire this week. I can't give the quality of the display enough praise.
Definately the best sounder on the market for the money.

The detail in drowned timber and weed beds is amazing. And once you recognise the look of schooling fish, they're surprisingly easy to spot.


----------



## BIGKEV

They certainly are an amazing sounder. Not quite the elite 4x but this footage from the 5x shows footage of a moreton bay shipwreck called the tiwi pearl.


----------



## vikodin

Thanks for taking the time for reviewing this model.
I have been considering the elite 4 dsi \ combo and the elite 4 fishfinder \ combo.
The pictures look amazing for structure but I'm still not convinced as far as finding fish although this review may have now swayed my opinion.
I suppose like all sounders its just a matter of getting used to them.


----------



## dicko69

i use my elite 4x dsi in mostly salt water i pick up solitary fish clear as day they just come up as a big blob ...bait schools the same if its a huge solid blob the school is tight also picks up when the school isnt packed in together as tight... i mostly fish for kingys and snapper ... with snapper i find hard reef then paddle around it to find either broken reef or gravel bottom that is holding a few fish , this unit makes it so easy to do this because you actually see the gravel on the bottom... also use it for catching my squid i look for the weed beds...


----------



## vikodin

So does anyone who has one of the dsi units wish they still had a normal sounder. I really like the look of the dsi units but don't want to regret the purchase and still feel like I need a normal sounder.
Or if you had to buy a new sounder would you still go DSI or go back to a normal sounder.


----------



## dicko69

i have 2 lowrance dsi models now the one on my boat which is the hds model... and the one on my yak ... if i was buying new id still go for down scan imaging... it will all depend on wat u want to use it for i think...


----------



## Drew

vikodin said:


> So does anyone who has one of the dsi units wish they still had a normal sounder. I really like the look of the dsi units but don't want to regret the purchase and still feel like I need a normal sounder.
> Or if you had to buy a new sounder would you still go DSI or go back to a normal sounder.


I spent about an hour talking to the guys at CH Smith about this Jaryd, and ended up with an Elite 4x to replace my X-50DS. The advice was that the DSI works great in fresh water, but not so great in salt, and if you're wanting to find structure AND fish with it, then the DSI doesn't do the finding fish bit very well...

their words: We could sell you the more expensive one, but we don't think you'd be as happy with it in the salt water...


----------



## Artie

Drew said:


> The advice was that the DSI works great in fresh water, but not so great in salt, and if you're wanting to find structure AND fish with it, then the DSI doesn't do the finding fish bit very well...quote]
> 
> Hi Drew, did he say why this is so?
> 
> I have to say that as per my report up top, the DSI is brilliant in freshwater, its also just as brilliant in the salt.
> 
> You get better detail in freshwater as the machine is trying to paint a detailed image and not bouncing up and down so much, you can see the effect of small waves (very calm water) on the bottom image here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can imagine how that would distort a pic of a tree for example... now imagine a tree offshore...
> 
> As per fishfinding, its not the fishfinding, its how it depicts the fish, its very sensitive on fish, it just loses them in bottom structure or trees etc. Theres fish in this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some alone....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get used to not seeing fish symbols (a lot of which are 'bogus' anyway) and learn to interpret what you _are_ seeing, this is a pretty good machine...


----------



## Artie

A small update, Ive been fishing solid for 2 weeks now using the standard 7 amp SLA battery and its still showing 12.7 volts (as of last night). Began the trip with 13.1 (no load) on the multimeter. A smaller SLA might be an option, this has way too much capacity for a sounder alone.... or install some more lectricals.... ;-)


----------



## Drew

Hey Artie,

I was actually keen for the DSI, based largely on your review - what they told me, was that the DSI loses detail in salt water... The advice was that if you're looking for arches (swim bladders) then the 4x would do a better job...

Personally, I'm interested in structure and bottom composition, and I'm still undecided if I'm going to go back and upgrade to the DSI or install the 4x...


----------



## dicko69

hey drew how deep are you going to be fishing in the salt mine only looses clarity at around 10 metres but saying that its very minimal..and also saying that its still a heap better than conventional sounders...for finding structures its perfect ...there is a shopping trolley near my local boat ramp and it picks it up clear as day , im talking you can see the wheels and plastic bits on the front of it ... im glad i got my dsi


----------



## Artie

Drew said:


> was that the DSI loses detail in salt water... The advice was that if you're looking for arches (swim bladders) then the 4x would do a better job...
> 
> 
> 
> I have used mine heaps now, I can tell you that the only reason it 'loses' detail in salt is due to wave action, its soooo sensitive (thats how it paints such a detailed pic) that swell effects it. It has a dual beam set up that is supposed to maximise its 'read' in shallow and then automatically switch over to a more appropriae frequency in deeper water.
> 
> As you know, it doesnt show arches or fish symbols, but be aware that a good percentage of those fish pics are weed or other items with gas trapped and is pretty misleading. I did the snorkel and face mask test beside my stink one afternoon, over the side hanging on and watching the sounder then looked down (older Garmin) and discovered the above. Thats when I started seriously looking at structure rather than fish symbols...
> 
> I feel like Im trying to 'sell' this thing, Im not. I am a bit passionate about this machine, but perhaps its just that it suits my needs. If you want strong fish signals then the new Garmin 300C is apparently great piece of gear and is also priced right.
> 
> Oops work calling, must run...good luck mate.. I also hate spending money and not being happy....
Click to expand...


----------



## poppyd

Get the DSI / GPS combo, I have a Humming bird on my old yak and the 4x DSI/GPS combo on my new one, it is awsome. I have not had a problem in salt water the only thing I can add is mount the Transducer outside the hull or you will loose clarity of picture (its in the instructions). I will not go back to a standard finder. GPS is awsome for marking spots. Lowrance make a scupper transducer mount. I brought the silver Navionics card to go with the sounder, C H marine had them on special.


----------



## Artie

poppyd said:


> the only thing I can add is mount the Transducer outside the hull or you will loose clarity of picture (its in the instructions). .


Gday mate, I read that also and mounted externally and then it was pointed out that that was referring to full sized hulls with 5mm or so of aluminium/fibreglass in hull thickness. Once that was clear I mounted internally with no loss of clarity. Inside is so much more user friendly imo. Its a good unit.


----------



## idolz

GREAT REVIEW!!!! it is ppl that get out there AND DO IT and experience it that can give the best opinion!
I just installed the Elite 4x DSI to my YAK today...havent had it on the water yet (SEE MY INSTALL FEATURE WITH PHOTOS IN THE ELECTRONICS SECTION)!!
2 Questions...... the water temperature feature works from the DSI transducer??? ( as i seen a separate input on the back of the head unit for a temperature input)
What are the settings in detail that you use??

idolz


----------



## scater

Temperature works just fine with the DSI transducer.


----------



## idolz

ARTIE....would you like to share the settings you have on your DSI??? i have the same DSI and have posted my settings on the forum (electronics)...) i fish salt water yours appears to be fresh) but im sure your settings couldnt be that much different for salt water,,,, I think you have nailed the settings you have great images on your sounder,,, mine are similar but maybe not as good...... apparently the contrast is the main setting??


----------



## dicko69

hey guys ,
im not too sure about the temp plug socket on the back of the dsi model is it for optional extra , like a speed sensor??? 
im so happy with my dsi i fish for kingies in 50- 90 feet of water and shows bait balls and the kingies as big blobs or big streaks, i sometimes change my sensitivity from day to day depending on how much current there is, and different thermoclines etc.
little experiment i did with this model and my other lowrance in my boat , put on a snap swivel pull out some metal jigs , start from the biggest work your way to the smallest you have in your box and watch them go to the bottom on your dsi....results will suprise you, i adjusted mine doing this it works well....


----------



## Artie

idolz said:


> ARTIE....would you like to share the settings you have on your DSI???


No probs, sorry to be so long getting back to you....

Ive cut n pasted yours, mine are in red..

BRIGHTNESS-9 10
RANGE- auto auto
FREQ- 800kHz 800
COLOUR- orange red
SURFACE CLARITY- medium high
NOISE REJECTION-on on
CONTRAST- 36% 84

Idolz, im mostly salt, fresh is regular but salt most of the time...I have found that the the main colours red/orange/purple(??) are almost identical and the main difference between our stuff is the contrast. This seems to be the old 'sensitivity' setting... I have to say though that I have spent much much time getting these just right for me...

Hi Dicko, the plug temp plug is for a sensor at temp at depth, the reading on the screen is being made at the transducer, which is of course surface temp, or in my case the inside temp of my hull against the water... you may want the temp at say, 10 meters, hence a sensor required to hang down there and take a reading... Its a great unit isnt it?


----------



## idolz

I will have a bit more of a play.....with a stronger contrast,,, Im salt water fishing only,,,, thanx


----------



## dicko69

checked out my contrast setting today im around the 70 mark , little bit less but im mostly in deep water this may be why , yeah artie its incredible piece of equipment and reasonably priced i think aswel, i now have another 2 mates with the same unit and they think the same as i do aswell


----------



## idolz

dicko... do you fish salt water or fresh?? and normally what depth??


----------



## Artie

Im gonna jump in here and say that after a couple of years now.... I still love the DSI.... but.... my eyesight is wanting a larger screen...... thats a new issue all together....... :shock:


----------



## NickoCairns

Great review and info thanks, hooked mine up yesterday and as soon as this cyclone [email protected] off I'll be out to test it. Install pics in a couple days, cheers.


----------

